# Core Banks BIG Black Drum



## piercet (Apr 26, 2010)

I'd heard of these but never seen one in person. There were several large schools of these big ones that came through the spot where I was fishing last weekend. Three were hooked and landed. This one by me and 2 by another fisherman. We measured one of his and it was 45". I would estimate this one to be the same.












caught on this sea striker rig


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Nice fish!!!*

That is a nice fish. Did you keep it or put it back? 

A few years ago a guy brought one into Seagull B&T at Carolina Beach. He caught it out of a jon boat around near the ferry route from Kure Beach to Southport. He was fishing the hole at the Dow dock. It weighed 83 lbs if I remember correctly. I do not remember the length. I hear they get bigger than that. I don't know how much bigger.

Nice fish!!

Darin


----------



## fish4fish (May 22, 2009)

Nice fish! A guy caught a 53lber down here just the other day.


----------



## piercet (Apr 26, 2010)

Finger_Mullet said:


> That is a nice fish. Did you keep it or put it back?
> 
> A few years ago a guy brought one into Seagull B&T at Carolina Beach. He caught it out of a jon boat around near the ferry route from Kure Beach to Southport. He was fishing the hole at the Dow dock. It weighed 83 lbs if I remember correctly. I do not remember the length. I hear they get bigger than that. I don't know how much bigger.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I released the fish.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

piercet said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I released the fish.


Excellent.....Black drum that size are NOT table fare.


----------



## kyoung490 (May 21, 2007)

Nice fish piercet.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Table Fare*

Why are they not table fare?? Something wrong with them? Worms or some other form parasite?

Darin


----------



## kyoung490 (May 21, 2007)

piercet, you are the twin brother of a manager I had when I worked for cabelas.



Finger_Mullet said:


> Why are they not table fare?? Something wrong with them? Worms or some other form parasite?
> 
> Darin


worms... bigguns :--|


----------



## drice.72 (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow what a fish!! Nice catch!


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

thats awesome!!! what bait did you catch it on?


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice Catch and a nice release.


----------



## piercet (Apr 26, 2010)

ledweightII said:


> thats awesome!!! what bait did you catch it on?


Caught it on a chunk of finger mullet. When I saw the school coming I thought it was red drum and I just put a couple of pieces on the rig I had in my hand. I always thought the black drum mostly ate shellfish. The others that were caught were on cut bait too I think.


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

piercet said:


> Caught it on a chunk of finger mullet. When I saw the school coming I thought it was red drum and I just put a couple of pieces on the rig I had in my hand. I always thought the black drum mostly ate shellfish. The others that were caught were on cut bait too I think.


I thought Black drum liked shrimp best. But, I'm used to seeing little ones & occasionally one that goes up around 10 pounds or so. I know the last time I went down around moorehead city with my brother (about 3 years ago), I was shown a picture of a guy with his big black drum he caught @ fort Macon in the surf. I believe that one was 60-something pounds. 

Anyway, that's an awesome catch, I envy you!


----------



## time2be (Sep 16, 2008)

Real nice fish. I will be going to carolina beach next week hope to see some more like that caught.


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

the juveniles are exellent to eat,the big horses like that one get wormy


----------



## Bluescatcher82 (Jun 3, 2009)

Did you catch that black drum on portsmouth or cape lookout? I was on cape lookout from 04/30-05/02. I love using that sea striker rig, it seems to produce more catches then the standard bottom rig. Congrats on your catch!!!!

:fishing:


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Nice black drum.


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

congrats!! and its great you put him back. little black drum are delicious but those big ones are no good to eat. that is a wonderful catch!!


----------



## doubleb (May 19, 2009)

nice fish.. glad you returned him.. it would be like eatin a very old cow with worms in it....we caught alot of big ones in the chesapeake bay by cape charles.. in the channels[shipping lanes coming off both tunnels]...useing soft clams.. i biggest 92 pounds.. they are in there in early may...they also have stones in there head that look like touquoise,, they make jewerly out of them..


----------



## piercet (Apr 26, 2010)

Bluescatcher82 said:


> Did you catch that black drum on portsmouth or cape lookout? I was on cape lookout from 04/30-05/02. I love using that sea striker rig, it seems to produce more catches then the standard bottom rig. Congrats on your catch!!!!
> 
> :fishing:


South end of Cape Lookout


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Was on Portsmouth this past week and ran across on that washed up. It was 48" long. A biggun. I got a picture, but haven't loaded it yet. I'll post it as soon as I get a chance.

Nice catch. I'd like to get down there soon.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats on the catch. Dam good eatin there.


----------

